

Colombian president catches swine flu - j_baker
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jeNxbFRPCCPKsRu9_7LIqUjh5yuAD9ADIL700

======
byoung2
According to the CDC, rapid influenza tests have unknown specificity and
sensitivity to distinguish between novel influenza A (H1N1), commonly known as
swine flu, and typical seasonal influenza A. The only way to tell is through
isolation and full viral culture, which can take up to 5 days.

If President Uribe just noticed symptoms on Friday, it is not likely he could
have a confirmed H1N1 diagnosis by Sunday.

Having just been misdiagnosed with swine flu, I think it's possibly a
misdiagnosis. Here is the CDC's take on interpreting rapid test results:

"Currently, novel influenza A (H1N1) virus will test positive for influenza A
and negative for H1 and H3 by real-time RT-PCR. If reactivity of real-time RT-
PCR for influenza A is strong (e.g. Ct <30) it is more suggestive of a novel
influenza A (H1N1) virus"
(<http://www.cdc.gov/h1n1flu/specimencollection.htm>)

Doesn't sound very definite to me.

~~~
andreshb
The close contact all the south american world leaders had during #UNASUR
creates an unimaginable risk of chaotic repercussions. Consider, also, that
none of the other presidents (except ofcourse, Chavez) have responded on the
issue. I hope it is as you say, a misdiagnosis. Although, it was not even
offered as a possibility by the health officials.

